# Windows 7 and USB Sound Card



## smackrabbit (Oct 13, 2008)

Before I go and buy the Behringer UCA202, I wanted to see if anyone has tried it out with Windows 7, and if they had any issues with it? My other laptop is still Windows XP, which has an issue with the Behringer, so I wanted to try to make sure it will work fine on my Windows 7 laptop. If it doesn't, does anyone know if the Creative X-Fi USB will work just fine? Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> so I wanted to try to make sure it will work fine on my Windows 7 laptop


Since Windows 7 hasn't been released, I would bet that not too many people have tried it with the UCA202. 
The UCA202 appears to work fine with Vista, but I don't know about Windows 7.

The same would hold true for the X-Fi........

brucek


----------

